# Government To Launch $35 Tablet On Oct 5



## socrates (Sep 29, 2011)

Will be made available to students on a priority basis. Government To Launch $35 Tablet On Oct 5

Will others be interested? Actual specs still unknown.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 2, 2011)

Hope I get the oppurtunity to buy it 

Whatever happened to this  ?
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/technology-news/142465-25-dollar-tablet.html


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 2, 2011)

Price increase 

Students get this on a priority basis ? Awesome  I'm ordering one


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 2, 2011)

@Metal Gautham

How do we order one  ?


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 2, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> @Metal Gautham
> 
> How do we order one  ?



Lets wait and see till October 5th...


----------



## KDroid (Oct 2, 2011)

I wish Students from institutes such as IITs get preference. I've got enough contacts (Cousins & Friends) in IITs to get one!


----------



## lywyre (Oct 3, 2011)

If it is freely (not cost wise) available, I am going to donate one every month


----------



## abhijangda (Oct 3, 2011)

one more good initiative by govt. after OLPC.


----------



## niceboy (Oct 3, 2011)

Nobody knows the specs, Doubt how good it will be compared to the commercially available ones in the market!


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 3, 2011)

Come on. How much specs will they offer in such low price. It will be a barebone tablet


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Oct 3, 2011)

*Edited to put the exact price.*

Price at which govt gets it.   - Rs 2276
Govt gives to student at       -     1138
Mfg cost of the tablet          -     2276
First lot given to student at   -     1750
Commercial version which arrives in november costs 2999.
Plans to bring the cost down to 500rs in future.


----------



## topgear (Oct 4, 2011)

Here's a bit of info 
Kapil Sibal Reappears with Mythical Sakshat Tablet for October Launch


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 4, 2011)

Just one more day to go... I hope we don't see a fat Mr Sibbal screaming out "october fool!" at all of us tomorrow...


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 4, 2011)

Sumeet_naik said:
			
		

> Heard a few months back that cost
> jumped from $35 to $65.


Very  Interesting.
Looks like myths, rumours have already started leading to confusion about this product has already started 

I really hope the students get this first. Atleast before the Hardware reviewers around the world


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Oct 4, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Very  Interesting.
> Looks like myths, rumours have already started leading to confusion about this product has already started
> 
> I really hope the students get this first. Atleast before the Hardware reviewers around the world



It was in some newspaper, and I found it from a friend on twitter.. 





> already started


 They have been around for longer than that..


----------



## reniarahim1 (Oct 5, 2011)

wat happened to this? today is 05th


----------



## KDroid (Oct 5, 2011)

Wait till 2:30 pm 

Watch NDTV. The Name of the tablet is Aakash. 

and it's $50 ! 

*Confirmed Specs:*

Name: Akaash (Not Sakshat as was originally called)
Manufacturer: Datawind
Price : Rs 2,276 (about $50) 
Dimensions: 190.5x118.5x15.7mm
Screen: 7" resistive
Weighs: 350gms
Operating System: Android 2.2 (Doesn’t have Android Marketplace has Getjar instead)
Processor: 366MHz 
Wi-fi enabled only
Connectivity: 2 full USB ports
Memory: 256MB RAM
Storage: 2GB Flash memory + 2GB Micro SD card (expandable to 32GB)
Battery: 2100mAh (Lasts 1.5 to 2 hours when watching HD videos & 3 hours on average use) 

The screen's so pathetic that the officials who were demonstrating it had to tap twice or thrice every time.


----------



## ash2win (Oct 5, 2011)

*India launches “worlds cheapest” Tablet computer for 35$*

Specifications:

Dimensions: 190.5×118.5×15.7mm
Screen: 7″ resistive touchscreen with 800×480 pixel resolution
Weighs: 350gms
Processor: 366MHz (a dedicated HD processor for 1080p videos)
Memory: 256MB RAM
Storage: 2GB Micro SD card (expandable to 32GB)
Network:WiFi(GPRS & 3G options)
Audio out: 3.5mm jack / Audio in: 3.5mm jack
USB ports: Two full sized
Battery: 2100mAh (Lasts 1.5 to 2 hours when watching HD videos & 3 hours on average use)
Software :
Operating System: Android 2.2 – Froyo (Doesn’t have Android Marketplace has Getjar instead)
Supported Document formats: DOC, DOCX, PPT, PPTX, XLS, XLSX, ODT, ODP
Browser: Datawind Accelerated web browser(HD video playback & HD quality video streaming)
Image viewer supported formats: PNG, JPG, BMP and GIF
Supported audio formats: MP3, AAC, AC3, WAV, WMA
Supported video formats: MPEG2, MPEG4, AVI, FLV

India launches "worlds cheapest" Android Tablet computer for 35$ | Mylifeonline


----------



## RCuber (Oct 5, 2011)

^^ for $50 , that a good specs.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 5, 2011)

So its finally out. Any official website or how to procure it or some info like that ??

For the resolution of screen, it does seem underpowered CPU-wise. But if it does read 100MB scanned PDF files, I'll be happy


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Oct 5, 2011)

See, told ya there was price rise.. But I might get one.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 5, 2011)

Indian governments ultra low cost tablet Aakash to - Mobile Phone | ThinkDigit News


----------



## ash2win (Oct 5, 2011)

How worlds cheapest 35$ android tablet aakash is made
[YOUTUBE]
WAVTLhgM5s[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Oct 5, 2011)

Any one knows where to get this?


----------



## KDroid (Oct 5, 2011)

^ that's what everyone wants to know.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 6, 2011)

Even I want one.


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 6, 2011)

Guys look at this interesting interview which Kapil Sibbal gave to NDTV regarding the tablet

[YOUTUBE]E-Fk5ESRWog[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## rsk11584 (Oct 6, 2011)

and for students they told it will be for something like 1250 or 50% of the normal cost, saw a flash news in NDTV ,,, mostly they will give it in some scheme, like TN govt has taken a scheme of providing free laptops to all 11,12 students..


----------



## KDroid (Oct 6, 2011)

It's up fr pre-order


----------



## Rajesh345 (Oct 6, 2011)

hope this links r helpfull
Questions abt
$35 tablet Aakash FAQs | AndroidOS.in
infomercial version
Commercial version of $35 tablet to be called Datawind Ubislate | AndroidOS.in
Preorder commercial ver.
UbiSlate Netbook : Overview for ubislate netbook: Datawind ubislate Netbook with free mobile internet and browser with acceleration technology

got these links from google , i bear no responsibility if u going 2 purchase from this link


----------



## KDroid (Oct 6, 2011)

The last link is misleading.


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Oct 7, 2011)

Added the exact price I found in today's newspaper.


----------



## socrates (Oct 7, 2011)

*Is Aakash really world’s cheapest tablet?*
Media seems to love tagging India as the “cheapest market”, especially after the launch of Tata Nano. However, it’s not same for the Aakash. After some search on Internet, we found out that there are a number of tablets available in the same price range and that too with better specs. 
Your guide to the new 35 Aakash - Mobile Phone | ThinkDigit Features


----------



## Sarath (Oct 7, 2011)

I am scared to order this (if at all it is on order) as I might deprive someone who would genuinely benifit from this.


----------



## KDroid (Oct 7, 2011)

^^ They are not going to manufacture only 1 lac pieces.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 7, 2011)

where do i buy it from? will out be available in flip kart?


----------



## rishitells (Oct 7, 2011)

They will manufacture more on tender basis by next year, about 10 lakh as I read. There will be more competitors for the manufacturing of Aakash, thus cost will also affect, and specs will get better...


----------



## Vyom (Oct 7, 2011)

I prebooked the device at Aakash Tablet India : UbiSlate Netbook : Datawind ubislate
And I did that for the commercial version. So, now I won't deprive someone who would genuinely benefit from this.


----------



## Gollum (Oct 7, 2011)

hey be sure to post a review. i'm quite interested in the hd video processor.
and the internet through 3g/gsm USB dongle like tata photon etc


----------



## KDroid (Oct 8, 2011)

pre-order is available for commercial version only


----------



## salvachn (Oct 8, 2011)

kunal.d said:


> I wish Students from institutes such as IITs get preference. I've got enough contacts (Cousins & Friends) in IITs to get one!



What about IIMs then? I hope they give it to us poor debt-laden students too.


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 8, 2011)

All IIT, IIM, IISc and NIT students anyway have kickass campus placements... Its students from nameless colleges who need this


----------



## salvachn (Oct 8, 2011)

I don't care much about specs. Just need something with a big screen to read and browse. So will get this once available in retail.


----------



## socrates (Oct 15, 2011)

The world’s cheapest tablet will soon be hitting store shelves, come November, and if you were as anxious to get your hands on one as we were, CNN-IBN’s review might make you think twice. Aakash gets taken apart, low cost secrets revealed!


----------



## socrates (Nov 17, 2011)

Aakash's commercial version receives 3 lakh pre-orders


----------



## KDroid (Nov 17, 2011)

^^ oh! 3 lakh!

When are we going to get ours?


----------

